# Our first Q in Preferred Open JWW



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie got his first leg in Preferred Open JWW today!!

It was very hot and humid today and I could tell Augie was hot. He was very slow not his usually speedy self, but he gave me a clean run with a lot of heart. I'm so proud of my boy, I could tell he'd rather of been in his crate in the shade but he did it because I asked him to.

The icing on the cake was that he got a first place and we did this at our local golden retriever club agility trial so got a nice ribbon too.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Way to go!!! Congratulations!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay  Congratulations on everything especially the clean run


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job! congratulations!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats... Way to go !


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a good boy! Congratulations. Pictures????


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> What a good boy! Congratulations. Pictures????


Unfortunately no pictures. There usually isn't a photographer at the trials we go to.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations Denise! Must be fun especially since it is the Golden trial! Good luck if you are trialing today!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations! You are doing great things with your handsome boy!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

sammydog said:


> Congratulations Denise! Must be fun especially since it is the Golden trial! Good luck if you are trialing today!


Thank you Jessica. Yes, it was extra fun and exciting because it was the Golden trial. We were supposed to trial today but I had to scratch due to another committment but yesterday's high more than makes up for it.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

WAY TO GO AUGIE!!!!! arty:

That is great. I love when you get special clubs who do great ribbons too. There is a club who host a trial late fall here, I wanted to try to get Belle's PAX with them. Their ribbons are AWESOME!!!! They give out double Q ribbons, placement ribbons, title ribbons... I like ribbons. :


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congrats!!! Sounds like you will be a busy bee in the agility ring with Augie!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> WAY TO GO AUGIE!!!!! arty:
> 
> That is great. I love when you get special clubs who do great ribbons too. There is a club who host a trial late fall here, I wanted to try to get Belle's PAX with them. Their ribbons are AWESOME!!!! They give out double Q ribbons, placement ribbons, title ribbons... I like ribbons. :


Thanks Ann, I like ribbons too! 

Good Luck with Belle's journey toward her PAX, that is so awesome!


----------

